# CS3 Education License Question



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi,

A long time ago someone on the Adobe Forum told me that CS3 licenses can be used on two computers. I was wondering if the same applied for an education license.

If anyone knows about this, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, I guess you will either have to purchase a site license or a number of licenses for how many machines you want it to be installed on


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can install it on a second computer but it must be the same os platform as long as neither are running at the same time. In addition you cannot use it for commercial purposes.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

sobeit said:


> In addition you cannot use it for commercial purposes.


What do you mean I can't use it for commercial purposes?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The education license is for use in educational environments only - schools, universities, colleges etc. The software manufacturers recognise that many educational institutions cannot afford large licence fees and may need to install the software on many machines to service large class sizes. They also recognise the need for educational institutions to use top quality, industry-recognised software in training situations. 
The main factor is that the students/teachers are not producing work from this software for profit. 
The manufacturers feel that if work that is being done using their software is made for profit (that is a business is using the software to produce saleable product) then they can afford to pay full price and factor that price into their cost structure as any business would for any other resource they use.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, that's not what I read... From what I read here, you can use Adobe education software for profit.

So... I don't know.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmmm! appears as if they have changed their tune somewhat - you used to have to produce some form of ID to purchase education versions and were limited to not using it for profit. Would have to read the end user licence agreement to answer you fully - but hey seems like its open slather these days - begs the question - why pay for full (commercial) version if you can walk into a store and pick up a fully optioned educational version and still legally use it to make money?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

> (Of course, students must agree to the terms of the End User Licensing Agreement — which appears during installation — just as every software customer must do.)


as zuluclayman said reading the EULA will tell you exactly where you stand.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> why pay for full (commercial) version if you can walk into a store and pick up a fully optioned educational version and still legally use it to make money?


Well, I'd say that not everyone can legally obtain a copy of the educational version. You either have to be a teacher or a student, right? Most graphic designers (or whoever) that would mainly be buying the software for profitable use probably wouldn't be a student or a teacher (I would imagine). Right?

Anyways, thanks for the info guys. I'll read over the EULA just to be sure I've covered everything I need to know.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

FredT said:


> Well, that's not what I read... From what I read here, you can use Adobe education software for profit.
> 
> So... I don't know.


are you in the uk, different countries, different licenses. Be sure to read your specific eula because that is what you agreed to, not what you might find online - even at the manufacturers site.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

No, I'm not in the UK. I read the entire EULA and it said nothing about using the Education software for profit. In fact, the only limits they set on the education software was that you had to actually be a student or a teacher to use it. Which I am (a student).



> 14.6 Educational Software Product. If the Software accompanying this agreement is Educational Software
> Product (Software manufactured and distributed for use by only Educational End Users), you are not
> entitled to use the Software unless you qualify in your jurisdiction as an Educational End User. Please visit
> http://www.adobe.com/education/purchasing to learn if you qualify. To find an Adobe Authorized
> ...


That's it. So... I think this means that I'm free to use it for profit? I hope! :tongue:

I mean, if its not in the EULA, I didn't agree to it. Right? If its not there it must not be a limitation... where else would they say it? On the website? Then it isn't legally binding I think because I never agreed to anything but the EULA.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I need to make a correction. You right - me wrong, you can now use cs3 for commercial purposes as long as the license does not specifically restrict it. Some schools get volume licenses that will restrict commercial applications of their educational software but stand alone educational copies does not. 

I am basing my info from here which is adobes own support forum.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, thanks a lot for all the help!!


----------

